# Die Trophäenurteile der Nutzlosanbieter



## Hippo (27 Dezember 2013)

Ein Beitrag unseres Mitglieds "Antiscammer" - auch ein alter Hase im Kampf gegen die Internetgaunereien
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.31262/



> Immer wieder bringen die Nutzlos-Abzocker Hinweise auf Gerichtsprozesse, die sie gewonnen haben.
> Sie nennen sogar Aktenzeichen und Datum. Sie posaunen diese Urteile in den Mahnbriefen herum und bezahlen sogar Newsportale dafür, dass sie "Nachrichten" über diese "wichtigen Urteile gegen säumige Schuldner" veröffentlichen.
> 
> Was ist da dran? - Stimmt das? - Muss man da vielleicht doch zahlen?
> ...


----------

